# Uber’s Travis Kalanick Will Regret Quitting Donald Trump’s Advisory Council



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

http://fortune.com/2017/02/08/uber-travis-kalanick-donald-trump-advisory-council/

There is no question that the recent #DeleteUber campaign highlights the nuance and delicacy with which global corporations must approach their relationship with consumers. Social media gives consumer activist messages unprecedented power and reach, and digital platforms like Uber are especially susceptible to the fallout from this kind of call for a corporate boycott. But Uber CEO Travis Kalanick's recent move away from the Trump administration's business advisory council could have consequences for years to come.

Late last month, when the New York Taxi Workers Alliance called a strike at JFK airport, Uber's seemingly innocuous choice to stay on the sidelines triggered a massive backlash against the platform. The Taxi Alliance's hour-long action at 6 p.m. on Jan. 28 aimed to show solidarity with an ongoing protest at JFK Airport against the recent immigration ban. Uber chose to continue picking up JFK passengers during this time, even suppressing surge pricing a little later in the evening.

Kalanick's decision to distance himself from Trump now aligns him more closely with his Silicon Valley brethren who have collectively filed a motion opposing the immigration ban in the ongoing court battle between the Justice Department and a number of state attorney generals. But his departure from the Trump administration may have adverse longer-term consequences for his company. In the coming years, advances in artificial intelligence and robotics will threaten a number of jobs in the U.S. With the imminent arrival of fully autonomous vehicles, car and truck-driving jobs are among the most vulnerable. A narrative of opposing job displacement caused by technological progress will play well with Trump's core political base. This looming wave of automation may therefore foreshadow a political battle that will pit the president against corporations in the transportation industry (like Uber) whose future business interests are tied to accelerating the pace of arrival of self-driving cars and trucks.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Let's see here:

You betrayed Trump, he hates traitors.

You are planning to remove jobs from the market with automated cars/submarines/helicopters, directly going against what he wants to create.

You are the Silicon Valley poster child of the current problem, Trump will get to you guys soon.

You manipulate the IC/employee line as you please to avoid regulations and taxes, Trump needs to pay an external debt.

Once Trump starts coming for you guys, how long do you think you are going to last specially as the entire country supports the driver's cries, be it pax or non-user?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

d0n said:


> even suppressing surge pricing a little later in the evening.


Why do they continue to quote this as if it's something to be ashamed of? Should Uber have left surge pricing in place ? Give me a break. Now in hindsight, they should have.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

The Trump Administration is committed to bringing jobs back to America, regardless of minimum-wage laws. Just because you don't see Mr. Kalanick doesn't mean he's not there.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> The Trump Administration is committed to bringing jobs back to America, regardless of minimum-wage laws. Just because you don't see Mr. Kalanick doesn't mean he's not there.


He's defecting to North Korea soon.


----------



## Jake Dome (Jan 26, 2017)

Trump threatened to take the court to court.

You can't get much dumber than that.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

AeEhhhhh, the whole SDC fee-nom has been hashed over & over on UP, conclusion; A I N T gonna happen in any meaningful wide-scale way anytime soon. If what happened in Pittsburgh is any indication of the future . . . on the OTHER hand, Uber's got so much Do$h, they can buy the town of Las Cruces N.M.. and carry on with all reasonable dispatch.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Jake Dome said:


> Trump threatened to take the court to court.
> 
> You can't get much dumber than that.


It's called an "Appeal"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appeal]


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> He's defecting to North Korea soon.


Be prepared.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Be prepared.
> View attachment 96646


Prepared for what? Looks like a stampede.


----------



## Jake Dome (Jan 26, 2017)

circle1 said:


> It's called an "Appeal"
> [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appeal]


Tell that to Trump. He's an idiot and no I am not a liberal.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Prepared for what? Looks like a stampede.


So, when I think of NK, I think of people marching, and then I thought of a scene from the Lion King -- that's how my mind works. _Be prepared _is what's being said in the background (during that scene).


----------



## K girl 213 (Aug 20, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> So, when I think of NK, I think of people marching, and then I thought of a scene from the Lion King -- that's how my mind works. _Be prepared _is what's being said in the background (during that scene).
> View attachment 96651


I am a korean. If you don't know how korean peninsular divided about 70 years ago. 
Please shut the #@&$ up.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Jake Dome said:


> Tell that to Trump. He's an idiot and no I am not a liberal.


He is an idiot that is a man and politician of his word? You undestand how unusual that is? Let me repeat for you in large letters. CAN YOU NAME A POLITICIAN THAT IS A MAN OF HIS WORD WITHOUT LOOKING IT UP? I can. You know its a virtious quality to be a man of your word? I have a feeling you are a dead horse and i am using a stick to make you go faster. Nevermind


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

K girl 213 said:


> I am a korean. If you don't know how korean peninsular divided about 70 years ago.
> Please shut the #@&$ up.


So, missles are being launched by NK, but I should forget everything I know that preceded that launch? Man, I wish my brain worked that way.


----------



## K girl 213 (Aug 20, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> So, missles are being launched by NK, but I should forget everything I know that preceded that launch? Man, I wish my brain worked that way.


Shut the #&@^ up and just keep watching CNN.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

K girl 213 said:


> Shut the #&@^ up and just keep watching CNN.


This one is a feisty one!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

K girl 213 said:


> Shut the #&@^ up and just keep watching CNN.


With all of the instability coming out of North Korea, that's kind of the plan.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

K girl 213 said:


> Shut the #&@^ up and just keep watching CNN.


In North Korea do they wash mouths out with soap for such fowl language? ;-)


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> This one is a feisty one!! LOLOLOL


Feisty and cute. Powerful combination.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I think everyone is pissed off cuz they feel for uber has been doing buisness unjustified. If we were more appreciated and told how their apps algorithm actully works we would feel more informed and appreciated. Its their end goal how they wana take transportation away from humans with bots. For thousands of years humans had control of transport even on mules,bikes and all other. I like a feeling to know my train or plane is controlled by a human as its the natural thing to do.

Im not gonna say im entitled too much i knew what i was getting into signing up here. I just want uber and other car manufactures to stop trying to run our lives. The achievement of work feels good no matter how much i hate it. Look how happy people r on fixed income. I dont see anyone happy actually i see alot of unachieved people who wish they had work to complain about but instead its complaining about how they know their life will never forefill their achievement


----------



## K girl 213 (Aug 20, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Feisty and cute. Powerful combination.


grow up.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> Feisty and cute. Powerful combination.


I love that in a woman!!!


----------



## Xxx sucker (Jan 3, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> He's defecting to North Korea soon.


I say Beijing first class one way. Lol


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

d0n said:


> http://fortune.com/2017/02/08/uber-travis-kalanick-donald-trump-advisory-council/
> 
> There is no question that the recent #DeleteUber campaign highlights the nuance and delicacy with which global corporations must approach their relationship with consumers. Social media gives consumer activist messages unprecedented power and reach, and digital platforms like Uber are especially susceptible to the fallout from this kind of call for a corporate boycott. But Uber CEO Travis Kalanick's recent move away from the Trump administration's business advisory council could have consequences for years to come.
> 
> ...


BOTTOM LINE: President Trump's personality type is one that* If He Can't Charm You, He Will Destroy You. *plain and simple. If U Walk away from POTUS, you better find a cave to hide in


----------



## K girl 213 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> Koreans are not docile like other Asians. They can be really feisty and in your face.


It will likely be a biblical ending.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

K girl 213 said:


> It likely will be a biblical ending.


ROWR!!!!!


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

K girl 213 said:


> I am a korean. If you don't know how korean peninsular divided about 70 years ago.
> Please shut the #@&$ up.


This lady is a fireball! Look out!!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

The K-girl has struck again. Look at those fiery eyes!!!


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Why do they continue to quote this as if it's something to be ashamed of? Should Uber have left surge pricing in place ? Give me a break. Now in hindsight, they should have.


Yeah, like if Uber banned rides from the airport, they'd have been forcing us to participate in the strike. How do they think that's better? Reducing surge was at least trying to say "we aren't going to try to profit off this. People seem to stillnot get that Uber drivers aren't UberCorp's servants. We're independent people who use the platform to give rides. They actually did all that was in their right to do, to support the strike, by shutting off surge since it was more likely to surge cuz of the strike. I've been calling the UberCorp sleazy bastards for years now, but in that case, the public outcry just looks stupid. I doubt anyone who supported this #dleteUber cuz of the strike thing, would appeciate it if their employer forced them to not make money on any given day becasue of some one else's strike. People in SF get mad when the public transport employee's strike and it causes them to be late for work. But they want Uber to force us to not work if taxi drivers strike. And if Uber drivers collectively decided to support the strike, would they have credited Travis for what we independently decided to do?
#ihatemyspecies


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> He is an idiot that is a man and politician of his word? You undestand how unusual that is? Let me repeat for you in large letters. CAN YOU NAME A POLITICIAN THAT IS A MAN OF HIS WORD WITHOUT LOOKING IT UP? I can. You know its a virtious quality to be a man of your word? I have a feeling you are a dead horse and i am using a stick to make you go faster. Nevermind


Seriously, a man who has said contradicting things so many times it was a running joke?
Bernie Sanders? Ralph Nader? A "bunch of individuals in non-famous roles that do what they do in their communities without public attention" (that sentence refers to a category and categories are a name for something, so I named them).


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

UberSolo said:


> BOTTOM LINE: President Trump's personality type is one that* If He Can't Charm You, He Will Destroy You. *plain and simple. If U Walk away from POTUS, you better find a cave to hide in


Profile of a narcissistic sociopath ...dangerous ..


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> Koreans are not docile like other Asians. They can be really feisty and in your face.


Yep, they are all the same as each other. Korea is the one place where the spectrum of personalities doesn't exist. Oh yeah, and the rest fo Asia where everybody other than in Korea also have the same personality. They're all docile except Koreans. The rest of the humans on Earth run the gamut of human personalities, but not in Asia. Vary astute observation. I'm pretty ignorant and was so bigoted I thought humans just had the variety of human personalities every where. I'm glad you taught me about the billions of people in the Asian continent from India & Pakistan & China & Korea & places I don't know the name of, are all of two personalities. Those in Korea are feisty and in yr face, and all the other places they are all docile. That's reallly helpful since I'm not that bright. Now I don't have to think that there are billions of people there and I don't know how they all are because I can think they're all the same. Brilliant.

By the way, do you happen to know how every North American is? I keep going out deluded with the idea that there are all sorts of different people, but maybe my delusion can be cleared if I knew they were really all the same. Wait, I'm North American and I _do _know my personality. If we're all the same, then they must all be like me. That just doesn't seem right, so I must be delusional. Or is it just on the Asian continent where they're all the same? That must be really easy to navigate the social world in all of the Asian continent. The Chinese government is run by Chinese people though. I've read some pretty harsh things, like locking up dissidents and stealing their organs to sell. But everyone in Asia that isn't Korean is docile. That doesn't sound very docile. Maybe those aren't really Asians. Wow, this has been enlightening. My mind is blown.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Ms Stein Fanboy said:


> Seriously, a man who has said contradicting things so many times it was a running joke?
> Bernie Sanders? Ralph Nader? A "bunch of individuals in non-famous roles that do what they do in their communities without public attention" (that sentence refers to a category and categories are a name for something, so I named them).


Contradicting things that he said? You must be payint attention very very close to irrelevant things. Focus on the things that matter not in how he sucks as a twitterer. I will admit he annoys me and i want twitter to ban him for beint such a tool but i really dont care. The ONLY thing i care about is how he executes what he ran on. So far i am VERY impressed even though i dont agree with some things he wants to do.


----------

